# Seat Back Seat Panel and Plastic Clips



## DPSlaz (Jun 1, 2010)

Right I won't go into details of why I had to remove the panel, but it was not pretty. Anyhow, I got the mechanisms working fine and attempting to pop the panel back in I snapped the two white clips. 

I did no other and tried to look for the clips online but only found that I can buy the whole panel for under $300. Thats not cool and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions?

I tried superglueing the clips back into place, but well, I'm on here asking for help lol. 

I am thinking of breaking down and using upholstery screws, but if anyone knows where I can buy the clips to pop the panel back into place or alternative ideas, I am more than thankful. Its my baby girl and I hurt her, now I got to make things right lol.


----------



## jj0822 (Mar 18, 2009)

The OEM part number is 92140918 and I've bought these from online and local GM dealers. The are a couple of bucks each. 
HTH


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a pdf form the 'other site' that may help find parts like that in the future:
http://hsv-gts.ls2.com/GTO_2004-2006.pdf


----------



## 20GTO06 (Apr 16, 2010)

If you are talking about the two white clips at the bottom of the seat back panel, i snapped those also a few weeks ago. I went to my GM dealer and paid like 5 dollars for two. JJ0822 is correct, just give them this part number 92140918 and they should have them in stock, although mine took a day to get in! :cheers


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

20GTO06 said:


> If you are talking about the two white clips at the bottom of the seat back panel, i snapped those also a few weeks ago. I went to my GM dealer and paid like 5 dollars for two. JJ0822 is correct, just give them this part number 92140918 and they should have them in stock, although mine took a day to get in! :cheers


:agree
Yup lol, same here, for some odd reason the seat-back fell off, then ofcourse i snap both the clips trying to put it back on... they were like 5 bucks, nothing compared to the lug nut covers that my tireshop lost last time i went there..... 10 bucks a pop, so for the whole wheel it cost me 50 bucks, i was blown away.... 50 bucks for 5 little plastic domes.... shoulda just taken em all off but what can ya do...


----------



## DPSlaz (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you! I was yanking my hair out over this.


----------



## Gud2Goat (Apr 9, 2011)

Man, I love this site! Just a simple search, and bada-bing! Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for forging the way!:cheers


----------



## Evildomain (Nov 29, 2013)

Broke these clips on my GTO last week and was wondering what part number they were.


I love it when I find an answer to my question quickly....Search is a wonderful thing....


----------

